# CONSTIPATION during the 2ww.



## mjnbr82 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi there, 
I suffer from constipation and regularly used Dulcolax which always worked for me. However I don't want to use it during the 2ww (... And hopefully a pregnancy thereafter). I am interested to know what others have had success with as a solution to the problem of constipation. Ideally I'd like to try natural remedies. 
I tried prune juice and figs but no success. Any other pregnancy/2ww safe ideas? 
Thanks!! X
PS GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

I regularly take lactulose and did in the 2WW - I was told it is completely safe as it is not absorbed. I have taken it every day and I am now 32 weeks pregnant xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm currently 11 weeks pregnant and have discovered this little beauty of a side effect, after visiting the pharmacy the other day they told me that fibrogel is the first line for pg ladies, this however did nothing for me in the 10 days I was taking it so I went back and they said the only other thing I can try is lactolose, which I knew would work a treat because I've used it before! They said if it didn't work I would have to go to gp as their hands are tied as to what else they can sell, I have a feeling that lactolose will be my best friend in the next few months!!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

I found that a few whole prunes a day (rather than prune juice) worked for me x


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Over my last pregnancy it was constipatuon all the way. was given fibogel, did nothing. was given lactulose, did nothing. so in the end i mixed up the fibogel, added 2 teaspoons of lactulose to it once a day and gulped it down in one.had bad ms as well so gulping it down was the only thing i could do.  thankfully the fibogel/lactulose concoction worked.and i wss on them both for the whole.of my pregnancy. 

i hope you get it sorted soon, constipation really is painful

good luxk
jade xxxxxx


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Im having this problem and currently in the 2 ww. I find 2 kiwi fruits a day seem to help. Porridge is usually quite good too. If all else fails drink lots of warm water.


----------

